# Upside down scorpion



## idontknowwhatimdoing (Jul 16, 2017)

Howdy everyone. So I've had an asian forest scorpion (heterometrus longimanus) for about a month now and I've recently observed some odd behavior. She usually spends all day in a little burrow and comes out to hunt/explore around 11pm. The enclosure is a glass tank that usually stays within 75-85F. I mist daily along with providing a shallow water dish.She eats a small cricket once or twice a week. NOW for the weird part: for the past 3 nights she's been sitting in her burrow upside down. She is def alive because she comes out at night and accepted food. She just lays on her back all day. I haven't seen any other reports of this. Id greatly appreciate any advice I could get on this. Thanks!


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Jul 16, 2017)

Odd behavior... there was 1 other person a few months back who claimed their AFS was doing something very similar.. I dont have an answer, the only time ive personaly seen a scorpion on its back is during a molt or dead... have you been able to examine it closely nothing physically weird with it? Or its enclosure?


----------



## Stugy (Jul 17, 2017)

Is she holding on to the ceiling of the burrow? If so then I wouldn't worry. Quite a few of my scorpions love doing this for some bizarre reason.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## idontknowwhatimdoing (Jul 17, 2017)

Stugy said:


> Is she holding on to the ceiling of the burrow? If so then I wouldn't worry. Quite a few of my scorpions love doing this for some bizarre reason.


I don't think so. Her legs touch the top of the burrow but her claws aren't touching anything.


----------



## soldierof4cheese (Jul 17, 2017)

Maybe she is preparing for a molt?


----------



## Jason Brantley (Jul 17, 2017)

My scorpions do the same thing, don't even worry about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

